# Protective Padding!



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

I want to get knee pads since I bruised mine up pretty bad last time i went haha.

I was looking at McDavid Hex Pad and was wondering if anyone has experience with using them. They look very thin and doesn't seem like it would help much on falls..and then theres the ProTech IPS Knee Pads... any good? are there any other knee pads i should consider?

I also want to get butt pads while im at it haha preferably something not noticible yet absorbs the impact. I did a search on the from and people recommended Azzpads and Demon pads but it seemed outdated haha. Any recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

ive never used pads in my life

i am a real man 8D


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

haha i tried last time but driving home for 2 hrs sucked with bruised knees haha =[


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

Check out skeletools.com
I got their protective shorts and I think it's one of the better products on the market. You can take out or add more pad as you need em. I think I'm going to get some extra pads from them. It's on sale right now too.

And I just got some mongoose protective gear from walmart for about 17 dollars for the wrist, elbows, and knees. I slammed forward one time on ice and my knees were fine. Those have gels in them


----------



## AndySRT (Feb 6, 2010)

I second skeletools just got my pads last week and got to try them out yesterday and wow do they work.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I use the IPS Knee pads and they're the best knee pads out there. I ruptured my patellar tendon a few years ago and went on a search for the most comfortable and efficient knee pads and these came out on top by far. I fall on rails all the time and I can never tell whether or not I've landed on my knees because I just cant feel the impact. They're flexible and never slide down my legs. After a few minutes with them on I can't even tell they're there. The only down side is they're bulky so you'd have to wear baggy pants if you dont want them to stand out.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

what about shin gaurds from the boot to knee? i have wrecked the exact same spot 3 out of the last 4 weekends and this time it gashed my leg open. i still have a bone bruise from the first time it happened 4 weeks ago.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have bad knees and wanted a bit of padding for them. I just went to a volleyball store and got a pair of Nike knee pads from them. They aren't very bulky like some of the others I've seen specific for the sport. The times I've gone down they have done their job. 

I also got a pair of red shorts but only got to wear them a couple times. So far they seem to be pretty nice and do a nice job. the padding is small enough that it isn't very noticable.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

I use Black Diamond Telekneesis knee pads and they work great for me. They are a bit on the pricey side, but I like the fact that they also protect some of your shin below the knees and are low profile. In addition, the straps used to fasten the pads to your legs are designed well and are super comfortable.

I've tried both Skeletools and Azzpads and I prefer Azzpads since they are lower profile while providing similar protection for the tailbone. I took out all the extra padding from the Skeletools shorts with exception to the pad covering the ass and they are still pretty bulky. Out of the 2, if you're looking for "cushier" padding that protects more than just your tailbone, skeletools is the way to go as long as you wear fairly baggy pants. If you're looking for no-nonsense tailbone coverage, Azzpads are for you.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

the cheap volleyball knee pads are nice in that you can get them for maybe like $7 and they do a good job for most falls...especially if you slide out onto your knees on ice...

however, I fell hard on a down box 2 weekends ago and although I'm sure they helped, my knee still got smacked up pretty hard and was bruised for 1 week, and is still tender but almost 100% again so I'll be good for next run

I'm gonna get those protec IPS ones, especially since technineicon likes them so much...they sound legit


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

how would the ips pads look with ride madrona pants? can't really tell what kinda fit those pants are.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

my lady friend just got some Rollerblade brand rollerblade knee pads. I think they were like $30 for a set w/ elbow and knee pads. She only uses the knee pads. The plastic covering helps a TON. She wears em under her snowpants and she said they work awesome. totally upped her confidence.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

If you are looking for just tailbone padding try these. Under Armour | Men's MPZ Level ll Hip Flex Skill Girdle | 1201505 | $59.99


----------

